#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Vampire

## seekerofprophecies

I'm a vampire and I can't seem to shut off my powers, as they were subconscouisly ingrained, i enter a classroom and people start to feel sick, I literally can't seem to do anything about it. I can't seem to shut off my powers. I don't meditate anymore etc but yet this **** still happens? I don't even sleep much nemore.

----------


## seekerofprophecies

How come my heart feels shut off, I think i've had a microchip implanted into me, not sure.

----------


## Seventh

When transitioning through to adulthood, your mind can become your enemy for, as it develops, it challenges those beliefs you once held as solid and unmoveable. This is why you feel as though your heart has been closed to you. 
*It will pass*, do not fret. 
Even those who do not hold faith in what they cannot see or touch, have these moments in life, for we are all spiritual beings regardless. 
You are not alone and as such, it may well be that those you consider you have affected are but experiencing their own developing spiritualities interacting with yours. It is a natural thing.



The path you have set your foot upon, you must realise, has a great deal of 'offshoots' to it and many (if not all) you will find are dead ends.

Consider you are ascending a great Oak tree. You wish to climb right to the very top to be able to see the whole horizon around you, unperturbed and unrestricted by the forest this tree resides in.
Do you then need to climb to _every_ branch in order to reach the top? 
Of course, there will be some branches you may need to rest a foot or hand upon to then be able to climb even further, but never forget that unless you ultimately climb to the very top of that tree, the _true horizon_ will always be hidden from your view, save a glimpse here and there through the foliage of your ascent.

*Return to your meditations*. Practice them well, for it is evident you have not done so. They *will* help you control your Ego - the source of your perceived power.

Even the grandest of Masters fear their Ego and constantly seek to maintain conscious control over that vigorous beast, for to allow it reign of your Self is to fall from that tree and land, stunned, on but a branch of the Whole.

Do not be so concerned about those around you - look towards dealing with your Self if you would help another!

Such control must be mastered and until it has been, any abilities you have will seep from you like water from a cracked jug.

Regards, Seventh.

----------


## redmonk

Most of the time this is lack of aerobic exercises , if you like jogging try doing it regularly. You will feel a lot better and if you eat fruits everyday it also helps a lot, combine that with reading interesting subjects and enhancing your memory and your life will be a lot better .There is a very small chance that you are a psychic vampire, because most of the people there are does not have a clue what they are, most explanations in our world can be found right here only 1% is related to supernatural explanations, and 90% of the time we are the ones responsible for anything bad or good that happen to us, this is the law of causality , if you dont exercise and eat well , you will feel tired and wont be able to sleep .

----------

